

Ask HN: Any good git parser/data analysis tools out there? - jackbean

Looking for something that spits out user behavior based on commits, branches etc.
======
senthilnayagam
I have written some scripts for code analysis needs via git/grep/awk/ruby.
code metrics, top committers, frequently committed files, duplications etc

you can find some interesting question with solutions
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/git?sort=votes&...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/git?sort=votes&pagesize=30)

if you need low level access <https://github.com/mojombo/grit>

could you elaborate, what your expectations are, I can give pointers or share
some of my code

~~~
jackbean
"I have written some scripts for code analysis needs via git/grep/awk/ruby.
code metrics, top committers, frequently committed files, duplications etc"

That's exactly what I was looking for, something that shows my commit habits.
Any chance those scripts are open source?

